# BBQ pit advice



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok gents, I'm in the market for a new pit. I've owned Weber grills and had success but I never felt like I could use wood with great results. I've owned (and still use) electric smokers and love pork, chicken, and turkeys on it but the smoke flavor doesn't work for briskest in my opinion. I owned a stick burner offset firebox el'cheapo Academy special and loved the results if I babysit it and feed it WAY more wood than should be necessary. I've heard lots of great things about ceramic egg types but never owned or used one. Can you use wood on them? I really enjoy burning sticks and feel like I won't be happy unless I have an offset firebox. My problem is I don't want another cheapo throw it away in 5 yrs academy special and the more custom pits are so variable in price I'm reluctant to just jump it and spend $4k on one without a better idea of what it would take to operate it. I know about Gator pits, Klose, and the fellow that advertises on here all have very nice looking setups but would like some feedback on a personal level from folks that use some on how they work.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Joe and his crew in Sugarland make a great customised pit. I purchased my pit from them last year and it cooks great, well built!!!! His phone number is 281-507-1090. He is also a 2cool member.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Gator and klose are top if the line. Great quality!


-Nick


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Traeger Grill-Easy to cook like a pro with no baby sitting-Google them & check out their video-After I got mine I got rid of all of my other smokers,gas grills,webers,old smokey 
s & whatever else I had-This is all you need from Burgers to briskets.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Court said:


> Traeger Grill-Easy to cook like a pro with no baby sitting-Google them & check out their video-After I got mine I got rid of all of my other smokers,gas grills,webers,old smokey
> s & whatever else I had-This is all you need from Burgers to briskets.


While I do appreciate the simplicity of the Traeger I've had several meals prepared on them and I feel about it like the electric wood chip burner I already have. Pork and Chicken are great but the brisket just doesn't work for me anyway.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

MissingSTexas said:


> While I do appreciate the simplicity of the Traeger I've had several meals prepared on them and I feel about it like the electric wood chip burner I already have. Pork and Chicken are great but the brisket just doesn't work for me anyway.


UDS! They work great, are cheap and no baby sitting. If your lookin for something bigger I have a pit I just finished, and have for sale. Its got a 22x48 cooking area, large fire box, and is on wheels.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

MissingSTexas said:


> While I do appreciate the simplicity of the Traeger I've had several meals prepared on them and I feel about it like the electric wood chip burner I already have. Pork and Chicken are great but the brisket just doesn't work for me anyway.


If you had a bad brisket on a Traeger it was the chef & not the apparatus-You asked for opinions & that is what I offered.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Court said:


> If you had a bad brisket on a Traeger it was the chef & not the apparatus-You asked for opinions & that is what I offered.


While I certainly value your opinion my opinion is in disagreement with yours. Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

RedHooker said:


> UDS! They work great, are cheap and no baby sitting. If your lookin for something bigger I have a pit I just finished, and have for sale. Its got a 22x48 cooking area, large fire box, and is on wheels.


Explain to me how that works with the firebox on the same side as the smoke stack? I've seen it before but never in person.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

MissingSTexas said:


> Explain to me how that works with the firebox on the same side as the smoke stack? I've seen it before but never in person.


There is a tunnel in the bottom of the chamber which goes to the far end. That is where the smoke and heat comes out and then travels back over the meat and out the stack. It helps to even out the heat in the cooking chamber. It still gets a little warmer at the fire box end but not quite so much as with the direct flow.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

it is a great idea , but not for a newb

, buy accordingly


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

http://www.broilkingbbq.com/grills/keg/landing.html


----------

